# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB : Pong (With Source)

## BodwadUK

well here it is 

keys are 

Player 1
W = Up
S  = Down

Player 2
Arrow Up
Arrow Down

Menu
Uo = Arrow Up
Down = Arrow Down
Increase =left
Decrease = Right
Space = select

Press Escape to exit running game  :Smilie:

----------


## BodwadUK

Here it is edit wont allow you to add an attachment  :Frown:  


ENJOY

----------


## Arie

Where is the Main Form??? and the Project at all??  :Confused:  

Arie.

----------


## BodwadUK

In the rar  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Arie

Ohhh... Sorry.. Tried to open it with WinAce.. heh.
Emm.. about the game.. Very simple it is.. Needs some smoothing..
Anyway, good job.

Arie.

----------

